# Schnäppchen!



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (11. Juli 2022)

Heute war ich in einem Gebrauchtwarenkaufhaus und habe da mal nach altem Angelgerät geschaut. Da gab es in dieser Hinsicht zwar nichts, aber.....! 
Ich traf vor dem Kaufhaus einen 83-jährigen Herrn, der mal geangelt hatte, es aber nicht mehr konnte oder wollte. 
Jedenfalls hatte er im Auto noch eine Rute mit Rolle und etwas Zubehör, welche(s) er mir verkaufen wollte. Außer den hier gezeigten Dingen war noch ein ganz normaler Rutenhalter mit dabei. 
In der Box lag noch eine nagelneue Nagelschere aus Solingen mit dabei... 

Leider fehlte an der 2,40m langen Rute das Etikett, ist sie trotzdem von jemanden von euch zuzuordnen? An dieser befindet sich eine Quick CS 40, von wann ist die und wieviel Lager hat sie? 
Für alles zusammen hab ich 20 € bezahlt....


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Juli 2022)

Glückwunsch an den alten Mann zu dem guten Geschäft.


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. Juli 2022)

Zur Rute kann ich dir nichts sagen, zur Rolle folgendes:
Hergestellt ab 1988, ausgestattet mit einem Kugellager, einer Petticoatspule aus Graphite,  Übersetzung 1:4,3, Schnurfassung 100 Meter 0,40 mm Schnur, Preis im Prospekt 1990  79,90 DM.  Wenn nur Ball Bearing drauf steht ist meistens nur ein Kugellager verbaut, wenn es mehr wurden stand das meistens aus werbetechnischen Gründen mit dabei.


----------



## trawar (11. Juli 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an den alten Mann zu dem guten Geschäft.


Das dachte ich mir auch.


----------



## eiszeit (11. Juli 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Zur Rute kann ich dir nichts sagen, zur Rolle folgendes:
> Hergestellt ab 1988, ausgestattet mit einem Kugellager, einer Petticoatspule aus Graphite,  Übersetzung 1:4,3, Schnurfassung 100 Meter 0,40 mm Schnur, Preis im Prospekt 1990  79,90 DM.  Wenn nur Ball Bearing drauf steht ist meistens nur ein Kugellager verbaut, wenn es mehr wurden stand das meistens aus werbetechnischen Gründen mit dabei.


Ne, Ne,
kam auf den Markt *1987*, Kosten: *54,90* DM, Übersetzung* 1:4,2*, sonst passt es.


----------



## W-Lahn (11. Juli 2022)

Wieso Schnäppchen Chief B.? Die Rolle gibt es gebraucht für 3-6 €, die Rute wird nicht mehr als 5 € wert sein und Nagelscheren aus "Solingen" gibt es auch im unterem Segment für 4 €, oder sind bei den Kleinteilen irgendwelche "Schätze" dabei?


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. Juli 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ne, Ne,
> kam auf den Markt *1987*, Kosten: *54,90* DM, Übersetzung* 1:4,2*, sonst passt es.


1987 wirst du recht haben, 1:4,3 ist ein Schreibfehler, aber der Preis war 1990 lt Prospekt wirklich so hoch. Dieser hier war in der ersten Ausgabe der neuen Rute und Rolle (welcher Zufall) 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
und damit kann man sagen, die Preise sind in dieser Zeit echt in die Höhe gegangen


----------



## feko (11. Juli 2022)

Ist das tatsächlich ein Metermaß mit dem man auch zusätzlich noch Fische fangen kann?


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Juli 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Ist das tatsächlich ein Metermaß


Ne, 30cm Maß!   

Jürgen


----------



## punkarpfen (11. Juli 2022)

Hi, die Rute ist von Lidl und hat mit Rolle und Zubehör 16 Euro gekostet. Ich hatte früher mal die Quick CSI mit Kampfbremse. Die war zum Anaitzangeln  ganz OK. Die Gamakatsu Haken sind brauchbar. Die anderen Kleinteile sehen nicht so wertvoll aus.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Juli 2022)

Hallo,

na ja, was sind schon 20 Euro. Die Gerätschaften sind, soweit erkennbar, in einem guten Zustand.
Ich würde keine Rute mit Rolle aus meinen Altbeständen für 20 Euro hergeben (für 50 auch nicht) - hängen zu viele Erinnerungen dran .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## punkarpfen (11. Juli 2022)

Hi, der Preis ist schon Ok. Ein Schnäppchen war das eher nicht. Die Rute kann man gut als Reiserute auf Flugreisen mitnehmen. Ich habe sie mir vor etwa 19 Jahren für eine Flugreise nach Malta gekauft und damit kleine Mittelmeerfische gestippt. Die Rolle ist auch nicht der Grund, für die DAM Pleite Ende der 90er. Zum Ansitzen auf Aal oder so geht die.


----------

